# Solved: Win 98 and CD-R burner



## brilumb (Feb 5, 2002)

I need to operate some old programmes which are not compatible with Vista.

I retrieved my old Win 98 PC from the loft and discovered it only had a CD reader installed.

I need to burn CD's as well as read them.

I installed a MSI CR52-M. The MSI drive reads a CD with no problem.

When I insert a blank CD-R 700 MB disc and click Drive D in 'My Computer' I get the error message "D:/ is not accessible"

Right clicking on Properties it reports 0 used space and 0 free space.

How can I get the system to recognise that a blank disc has been inserted ready for burning?

Thanks


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you have burning software installed?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Windows 98 can't natively burn CDs. You have to use some type of burning software.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

there may be others, but the problem you are going to run into is that the w9.x series isn't supported by ms, so nobody else does either,

you can check the specs of these, i think imgburn is compatable with the w9.x seies yet:
http://www.oldversion.com/ImgBurn.html
ImgBurn

i believe the older versions of cdburnerxp were also compatable:
http://www.filehippo.com/download_cdburnerxp/
CDBurnerXP Pro


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and install *ImgBurn 2.4.3.0*

It's very user-friendly and works with older operating systems.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

i checked cdburnerxp pro for support, no-go, w2k and up only, even the older versions
but,
imgburn doen't have some of the bells and whistles that some of the other burning software does,
here you go, more info for imgburn from their own site:

ImgBurn supports all the Windows OS's - Windows 95, 98, Me, NT4, 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, 2008 and 7 (including all the 64-bit versions). If you use Wine, it should also run on Linux and other x86-based Unixes.

http://www.imgburn.com/


----------



## brilumb (Feb 5, 2002)

Many thanks to all of you who replied.

I will instal burning software as advised.

Thanks.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

brilumb
you're very welcome,
.
and thank you for returning to post your solution,
if that solves your problem, you can mark the thread solved, 
[button @ top-left in your first post]


----------

